# Band Spam?



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 29, 2011)

Whats the deal with people joining just to link us to their shitty generic band? Its really irritating, is there a rule against it? 97% of the time they never post outside of their promo thread anyways.


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 29, 2011)

*Stealth's brand of trolling comment that has no contribution to the thread*




EdiT; Also, for good measure:


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 29, 2011)

If they're asking for advice on X tone I usually leave something legitimate at the end of my post 

I guess nobody gets that far.


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 29, 2011)

Just stick to Forumspy, you can just gauge if a thread is good if it shows up multiple times with good replies in the preview.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 29, 2011)

People are allowed to post their bands if they want to... it's the repeated posting of new threads every day or cross posting to multiple subforums that we don't allow.


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 29, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> *Stealth's brand of trolling comment that has no contribution to the *forum**



_Fixed _


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 29, 2011)

Sorry i'll try to put together less group buys for us with kickass luthiers. Let me know when you save some of us thousands of dollars


----------



## skeels (Nov 29, 2011)

Zing!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 30, 2011)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Whats the deal with people joining just to link us to their shitty generic band? Its really irritating,* is there a rule against it?* 97% of the time they never post outside of their promo thread anyways.



Yep.



Official SS.org Forum Rules said:


> 2. No "cross posting", keep it to one thread. Posting the same thing in multiple threads, in multiple sections will constitute spam, and be dealt with as such


----------

